# Itachi vs Sound 4



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Distance: 30 meters 

Location: Open Field

Intel: Full

Mindset: BL

Restrictions: MS Techs + Genjutsu

*Sakon & Ukon

Jirobo

Tayuya

Kidomaru*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi blitzes them and breaks their necks before they can blink.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi blitzes them and breaks their necks before they can blink.




Sorry he's not Minato ( Though he wishes )


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Sorry he's not Minato ( Though he wishes )


> You have to be as fast as Minato to be to able to blitz sound 4


Before this thread gets locked, most people will tell you exactly the same thing I just said. 

Except for Turrin, Ichliebe and Hussain ofc.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi in a blitz.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 7, 2014)

If Tayuya's Genjutsu is allowed they win low dif

If it's not they win high dif


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi blitzes.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> If Tayuya's Genjutsu is allowed they win low dif
> 
> If it's not they win high dif




^
Eitherway Gaara dies in the cross fire.

I yeah I forgot about this guy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi one-shots with a Katon. Not much you can say here other than the Sound 4 get stomped.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi brushes the fodder aside.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 7, 2014)

See Kabuto vs itachi for reference. 
they were in base.


----------



## Monster (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi rapes.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Its funny how nobody makes a legitimate argument. Its either Itachi rapes - or Itachi blitzes. 

Itachi blitzes and does what exactly. Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu, strength, ranged powerful attacks and Curse seals. The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.

This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact. 

Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements. She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes. The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.

Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC

Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi blitz. It's.Not;Debatable.

Unless your Turrin, IchiLiebe, Hussain or Kazekage; But for the later two Naruto/Gaara die in the crossfire.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> Itachi blitz. It's.Not;Debatable.
> 
> Unless your Turrin, IchiLiebe, Hussain or Kazekage; But for the later two Naruto/Gaara die in the crossfire.



--Double Post--

It is debatable..you saying that just shows your lack of skills to even debate.

Its funny how nobody makes a legitimate argument. Its either Itachi rapes - or Itachi blitzes. 

Itachi blitzes and does what exactly. Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu, strength, ranged powerful attacks and Curse seals. The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.

This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact. 

Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements. She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes. The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.

Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC

Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Its funny how nobody makes a legitimate argument. Its either Itachi rapes - or Itachi blitzes.


Itachi blitzing and raping is a legitimate argument. 


> Itachi blitzes and does what exactly. Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu, strength, ranged powerful attacks and Curse seals.


Itachi blitzes and throws four kunais into four skulls.


> The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.


How is it wanking saying that a character multiple times stronger beats them without any effort?
I guess saying current Naruto beating the Gokage easily is wanking.


> This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact.


Full knowledge and 30 meters? So they start running for their lives since the guy they are facing lolstomped their precious Orochimaru-sama. 


> Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements. She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes. The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.


Great fanfic. Tayuya has a kunai through her face before she gets the flute on her hands.


> Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC


Jirobo already has his throat slashed before tries to do all this.


> Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.



Itachi blitzes past them and shoves a kunai in Kido's anus and then proceeds to beat Sakon/Ukon to death.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

@ Saikyo

Thats exactly what I'm talking about. Don't quote me if you can not debate my points with canon feats or logic. Your attempts at what you call 'debating' is like a child.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> How is it wanking saying that a character multiple times stronger beats them without any effort?
> I guess saying current Naruto beating the Gokage easily is wanking.



This 
Funny how even after been dead all these years people are still so rustled over Itachi


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


>





Since when did Itachi sport Hirashin or become a teleporter ?

He's killing them all with kunai before either an arrow gets off or the sound genjutsu gets off. Jiboro can put up a ground barrier that protects them from the kunai throws (not like these guys are unable to block kunai's)


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> It is debatable..you saying that just shows your lack of skills to even debate.



Considering two jonins gave them problem and Sasuke's rescue squad gave a very high diff match individually (and Choji and Neji winning their respective matc), yes, it isn't.



> Its funny how nobody makes a legitimate argument. Its either Itachi rapes - or Itachi blitzes.



Because he does. If he can react to SM Kabuto, spar with KCM Naruto and Base B, and showing superiority to Hebi Sasuke in CQC, he does. MS isn't even needed. Same for genjutsu.



> Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu



Irrevelant since Itachi reversed genjutsu before.



> strength,



Itachi has far more skill in CQC. If he can spar with Kakashi their strenght isn't a problem.



> ranged powerful attacks



Which Sasuke's rescue squad could deal with.



> Curse seals



It didn't help Hebi Sasuke much aside of escape a Tsukuyomi Itachi held back.



> The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.



Good thing the Itachi Hate is as bad as the Itachi Wank.



> This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact.



For superhuman character, it is very close.



> Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements. She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes.



Demonic Flute is worthless against Itachi if pre-skip Shikamaru could escape it. Same for the Doki.



> The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.



If you mean by effective, that it will last 0.5 second, then yes, it is very effective.



> Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC



His high stamina and strenght are irrevelant when he got stomped by pre-skip Butterfly Choji. Also you're telling me that earth technique that pre-skip Choji deal with/survived would do much to Itachi? 



> Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.



Kidomaru's arrows got dodged by *pre-skip* Neji, it would be dodged easily by someone of Itachi's caliber.
Also Itachi moleste Sound 4 in CQC.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Demonic Flute is worthless against Itachi if pre-skip Shikamaru could escape it. Same for the Doki.
> 
> His high stamina and strenght are irrevelant when he got stomped by pre-skip Butterfly Choji. Also you're telling me that earth technique that pre-skip Choji deal with/survived would do much to Itachi?
> Kidomaru's arrows got dodged by *pre-skip* Neji, it would be dodged easily by someone of Itachi's caliber.




Obviously Itachi can beat them all individually. And thats how your using your examples. The sound 4 was beat indiviually, and barely at that. Neji wasn't dodging shit once Kidomaru used the chakra guided arrows that went threw trees and pierced a Byukaugan user.  Yes Itachi will ultimately take out Jiboro but not before the sound genjutsu is activated or the arrow is let loose. Itachi has no way of dodging all the attacks if the come at once. Sorry to tell ya, if he some how dodges the arrow (won't happen) the genjutsu will stun him for the kill


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

Since when does one need teleportation in order to blitz sound 4? jesus christ...

I guess eight gate Guy can't blitz them. 

How thick is your skull exactly? The sound 4 could train for 1000 years and they would never come close to defeating Itachi.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Since when does one need teleportation in order to blitz sound 4? jesus christ...
> 
> I guess eight gate Guy can't blitz them.
> 
> How thick is your skull exactly? The sound 4 could train for 1000 years and they would never come close to defeating Itachi.




Are you trying to imply 8th Gate Gai speed = Itachi's speed 

LOL'd

How deep is your love for Itachi exactly ?


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Obviously Itachi can beat them all individually. And thats how your using your examples.



Or that they had probelm with two average jonins, which Itachi is superior?



> The sound 4 was beat indiviually, and barely at that.



By peoples so below it isn't even funny.



> Neji wasn't dodging shit once Kidomaru used the chakra guided arrows that went threw trees and pierced a Byukaugan user.



Good thing Itachi is *FAR* faster than Pre-Skip Neji.



> Yes Itachi will ultimately take out Jiboro but not before the sound genjutsu is activated or the arrow is let loose.



That's implying Itachi will have problem with Jiboro in the first place. He cut his neck before he can put a guard.



> Itachi has no way of dodging all the attacks if the come at once. Sorry to tell ya, if he some how dodges the arrow (won't happen) the genjutsu will stun him for the kill



Someone who could spar with Hebi Sasuke, dodged Deidara's C1 and clashed evenly with Kakashi in CQC gonna have a problem dodging a arrow that couldn't hit Neji's vital organ?

And Tayuya's genjutsu was breaked byPre-Skip Shikamaru, no way in hell it's gonna stun him, considering it needed Senjutsu to do that.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> The debate ended a page ago mate. Now i'm just educating you.



Is that so .... 

LOL'd



Hachibi said:


> Or that they had probelm with two average jonins, which Itachi is superior?



Its about match ups and this particular match up Itachi has to deal with quite a lot some how. 




Hachibi said:


> That's implying Itachi will have problem with Jiboro in the first place. He cut his neck before he can put a guard.



Full intel means use earth walls or dome to protect Tayuya in order to get sound genjutsu off. It doesnt take much prep to do that...




Hachibi said:


> Someone who could spar with Hebi Sasuke, dodged Deidara's C1 and clashed evenly with Kakashi in CQC gonna have a problem dodging a arrow that couldn't hit Neji's vital organ?



Yeah its chakra guide, with 100% accuracy, it wont miss and if it does it'll redirect itself. Plus Itachi doesn't have Byaukgon like Neji, or Kaiten, so he's more of a disadvantage than Neji was



Hachibi said:


> And Tayuya's genjutsu was breaked byPre-Skip Shikamaru, no way in hell it's gonna stun him, considering it needed Senjutsu to do that.



No proof of Itachi breaking sound genjutsu, just because Shika did it, doesnt give Itachi that same feat. Also another 1 v1 example when this is 4 v 1


----------



## Kazekage94 (Oct 7, 2014)

Umm...Itachi was solo-ed by Tayuya's genjutsu. -snip-


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

It's about match up? Everything those Jounin could do Itachi can do 10 times better. Plus the reason the Jounin lost is because they were tired from the invasion.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

saikyou said:


> It's about match up? Everything those Jounin could do Itachi can do 10 times better. Plus the reason the Jounin lost is because they were tired from the invasion.




Yep

Its about the match ups. 4 vs 1 all with separate areas of attack specialties that negates MSless Itachi very well. Re-read previous points


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Full intel means use earth walls or dome to protect Tayuya in order to get sound genjutsu off. It doesnt take much prep to do that...



You mean the same Earth Wall Pre-Skip Sasuke Rescue Squad then Pre-Skip Choji deal with?
It get destroyed by a Fireball.




> Yeah its chakra guide, with 100% accuracy, it wont miss and if it does it'll redirect itself. Plus Itachi doesn't have Byaukgon like Neji, or Kaiten, so he's more of a disadvantage than Neji was



Good thing Sharingan can see chakra. And Kaiten isn't needed when he can just dodge that shit and cut the chakra guide.



> No proof of Itachi breaking sound genjutsu, just because Shika did it, doesnt give Itachi that same feat. Also another 1 v1 example when this is 4 v 1





Also, by this logic, 8th Gate Gai would lose to Academy Students just because his only feats were in a 1 vs 1


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> You mean the same Earth Wall Pre-Skip Sasuke Rescue Squad then Pre-Skip Choji deal with?
> It get destroyed by a Fireball.



Yes barely dealt with (Choji arguably stronger than Itachi anyhow, but w.e) Fireball takes out the wall just as sound genjutsu gets off, mission accomplished ! 





Hachibi said:


> Good thing Sharingan can see chakra. And Kaiten isn't needed when he can just dodge that shit and cut the chakra guide.



LoL'd

Multiple arrows can be shot, just because one might blocked or dodged somehow doesnt mean more can't come. Also genjutsu will be affecting Itachi, so I see a dead Itachi






Hachibi said:


> Also, by this logic, 8th Gate Gai would lose to Academy Students just because his only feats were in a 1 vs 1



Not at all. 8th gate gai can logically blitz anyone with killing blows that cant be stoppped, much unlike Itachi

LOL'd


----------



## Remsengan (Oct 7, 2014)

In this match-up, Itachi is deprived of his main weapons and I simply don't buy the "rape" or "blitz" arguments.  

- Itachi's kunai throws aren't projected at rail-gun like speeds.  He's not going to throw them so quickly that the S4 can't react.  In the first place, his skill in projectiles has always been in relation to accuracy, not 'lightning quick, not defend-able laser throws'.

- Since when has Itachi been a melee speedster?  He has the best seal speed, and probably well placed reactions but blitzing from Point A to Point B has never happened on panel and there's no indication that it could.  His fight with Naruto and B, which is the reference most Itachi supporters use, was not a serious fight in the first place and at most gave him reaction feats.  Him parrying Bee is a good indication of precog/reactions via Sharingan, but there are no feats where he blitzs them, or reacts to a blitz.  Neither party used their full potential in that fight, and this especially applies to attempted kills via outright speed.

Still, the Sound 4 will have a tough time pulling off a win here.  The biggest problem they have to deal with is the location: an open field.  Their win conditions are establishing the Leaching Dome or genjutsu via Tayuya, and both require a small but exploitable interval of time to set up.

Itachi has great seal speed.  He can also read seals with Sharingan.  In plain sight, he's going to know what they're going to use as their trying to use it.  Unless there's some smoke-bomb deployment in play, he's going to attack Jirobo/Tayuya the second they try to use their win-cons.  Through large-scale katons and bunshins, he's going to go for these guys first.  I don't see the S4 having the proper defenses to deal with Itachi out in the open.

The S4's primary strengths lie in traps and enclosed areas.  The Spider/Web + Sniping, flute summons/genjutsu(which was dispelled via pain, btw), and even the earth dome are all things better utilized when they are setup in advance.  If the match was set in the woods, or even indoors, I might be inclined to vote in favor of the S4, but out in the open with full intel....Itachi is going to strike at whatever can threaten him and they will have a tough time staving him off.

Itachi wins Low/Mid


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 7, 2014)

Pre-Skip Choji being stronger than MS-less Itachi?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 7, 2014)

Remsengan said:


> - Itachi's kunai throws aren't projected at rail-gun like speeds.  He's not going to throw them so quickly that the S4 can't react.


Hebi Sasuke (kage level fighter) who has his own Sharingan had to prep seals on his wrists in order to counter Itachi's Shuriken technique. So yes, Itachi throws kunai/shuriken faster than the S4 can react 



> - Since when has Itachi been a melee speedster?


Have you read the manga at all? He has been blitzing jounin and keeping up with perfect Jinchuurikies.


> blitzing from Point A to Point B has never happened on panel and there's no indication that it could.


Yeah, it has. Not gonna post the whole manga here.


> His fight with Naruto and B, which is the reference most Itachi supporters use, was not a serious fight in the first place and at most gave him reaction feats.


How in the flying fuck it was not a serious fight? Itachi pressured Bee with his speed.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Oct 7, 2014)

Same jutsu is always exactly as powerful, it doesn't matter whether the user is barely chuunin level Tayuya or senjutsu powered kage level Kabuto. 

...

...

...

Come on guys.

This thread shouldn't exist.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Remsengan said:


> In this match-up, Itachi is deprived of his main weapons and I simply don't buy the "rape" or "blitz" arguments.
> 
> - Itachi's kunai throws aren't projected at rail-gun like speeds.  He's not going to throw them so quickly that the S4 can't react.  In the first place, his skill in projectiles has always been in relation to accuracy, not 'lightning quick, not defend-able laser throws'.
> 
> ...




Excellent post that was fair and insightful ( Unlike these Itachi wankers)

I accept that answer


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol.

Gokakyu + Shunshin, GG, assumed Itachi "really can't blitz" at start. Those fodders don't even dare face Kakashi, who's toyed by Base Itachi without any Genjutsu in play.

And to all those haters Genjutsu is restricted, I wonder what that means.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Lol.
> 
> Gokakyu + Shunshin, GG, assumed Itachi "really can't blitz" at start. Those fodders don't even dare face Kakashi, who's toyed by Base Itachi without any Genjutsu in play.



Earth wall blocks katon strikes, sound genjutsu and arrows kill Itachi 



Legendary Itachi said:


> And to all those haters Genjutsu is restricted, I wonder what that means.




It means its the Sound 4 for godsake, debatably beating Itachi


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Its funny how nobody makes a legitimate argument. Its either Itachi rapes - or Itachi blitzes.


Writing how explicitly how Itachi rapes the S4 may be in some cases too graphic for some viewers. On a serious note it's really obvious due to strength gap, so much writing isn't needed. If you want them to stand a chance they need prep and distance.



> Itachi blitzes and does what exactly. Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu, strength, ranged powerful attacks and Curse seals. The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.


It doesn't matter. Pein was surrounded by a whole village of Jounin Ninja and each path was soloing masses. Itachi is literaly machspeeds ahead of them both reaction/speed wise, his jutsu activation is faster than any of them can comprehend, and he has the means to end each of their lives. 



> This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact.


High tier ninja are hypersonic w/ shushin. IRL Highschool swimmers clear 50m back and forth in under 30 seconds for some perspective.



> Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements.


Which Itachi immediately breaks. He reversed Kurenai's (a jounin) genjutsu with no diff, and the only reason Kabuto caught both bro's were:
-His Top Tier Sage enhancements which made the genjutsu hella strong.
-The fact that the bro's were trapped in a cave. Kabuto made explicit note that the reverberation made the technique impossible for anyone in that position to avoid.



> She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes. The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.


Those 3 guards get raped, or hypnotized to work for Itachi. Not that any of this is viable.



> Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC


Jiroubo is probably the only one with feats > Itachi in any category and that's in strength. Once again though, the speed/reaction defecit here is too much to overcome for him to ever land a hit.



> Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.


He'' be busy shooting clones assuming im gracious enough to even consider Itachi not immediately dispatching Tayuya and Kido off the bat w/ full knowledge which you seem to forget works both ways.

You need to understand how tiering works, and how speed/reactions affect people on each tier comparison.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi blitzes and destroys them all effortlessly with nothing but his bare hands.

Come on, now.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 7, 2014)

Remsengan said:


> In this match-up, Itachi is deprived of his main weapons and I simply don't buy the "rape" or "blitz" arguments.
> 
> - Itachi's kunai throws aren't projected at rail-gun like speeds.  He's not going to throw them so quickly that the S4 can't react.  In the first place, his skill in projectiles has always been in relation to accuracy, not 'lightning quick, not defend-able laser throws'.
> 
> ...



This. Itachi pwnz neg-diff .


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> .
> 
> Which Itachi immediately breaks. He reversed Kurenai's (a jounin) genjutsu with no diff, and the only reason Kabuto caught both bro's were:



Kureani's genjutsu was not sound, we've never seen Itachi break a sound type genjutsu...



Dr. White said:


> Jiroubo is probably the only one with feats > Itachi in any category and that's in strength. Once again though, the speed/reaction defecit here is too much to overcome for him to ever land a hit.



He doesnt have to land a hit. Begin the match by protecting Tayuya with earth type walls and barriers and getting Kidomaru at a distance to fire arrows that kill Itachi 



Dr. White said:


> .
> w/ full knowledge which you seem to forget works both ways.



Doesnt matter 



Dr. White said:


> .
> You need to understand how tiering works, and how speed/reactions affect people on each tier comparison.



Oh, I know full and well thats why Itachi will lose


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Kureani's genjutsu was not sound, we've never seen Itachi break a sound type genjutsu...


Okay? I'm talking about the quality of the jutsu user. Kurenai was Konoha's Jonin specialist, and she got curbstomped. Do you think Kurenai would get soloed by Tayuya with low diff?

Also pt. 1 shikamaru broke out of her CS2 flute song. Not really seeing how Itachi doesn't do the same but 100x faster considering his skill in genjutsu and chakra control alone. 





> He doesnt have to land a hit. Begin the match by protecting Tayuya with earth type walls and barriers and getting Kidomaru at a distance to fire arrows that kill Itachi


Can't do that when the character you are outclassed by dozens of mach units speedwise. Itachi could literally choose 1 person in the group and chop their head off without them knowing it, and there would be nothing they could do.

Do you remember when Lee physically moved to fast for Sasuke to react to despite Sasuke having pre-cog (that was fast enough to keep up with Haku's Ice mirrors.) ? That's what happens here except 100's of time over.




> Doesnt matter
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know full and well thats why Itachi will lose


Ok so you're confirming you are just trolling now and don't care for actual discussion? Gotcha.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 7, 2014)

Itachi easily win. His speed is gonna overwhelm them and with Kunai's and Katons they don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Kurenai was Konoha's Jonin specialist, and she got curbstomped. Do you think Kurenai would get soloed by Tayuya with low diff?



Thats off topic. Were talking about Itachi vs Sound 4. Read OP




Dr. White said:


> Also pt. 1 shikamaru broke out of her CS2 flute song. Not really seeing how Itachi doesn't do the same but 100x faster considering his skill in genjutsu and chakra control alone.



I feel like I'm going over the same points again and again lmao Just because Shika broke the genjutsu (over time) doesn't automatically give Itachi the same feat. 





Dr. White said:


> Can't do that when the character you are outclassed by dozens of mach units speedwise. Itachi could literally choose 1 person in the group and chop their head off without them knowing it, and there would be nothing they could do.



Proof ? 



Dr. White said:


> Do you remember when Lee physically moved to fast for Sasuke to react to despite Sasuke having pre-cog (that was fast enough to keep up with Haku's Ice mirrors.) ? That's what happens here except 100's of time over.



Proof ?




Dr. White said:


> Ok so you're confirming you are just trolling now and don't care for actual discussion? Gotcha.




I care enough to know Itachi has low chances of winning with no MS


----------



## Skilatry (Oct 7, 2014)

How the hell has this shit got so long? Itachi effortlessly blitzed 3 Uchiha Jonin with their sharingan activated.

Itachi > 3 Uchiha Jonin > Sound 4


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Skilatry said:


> Itachi > 3 Uchiha Jonin > Sound 4




How do we know how strong those Uchiha's were ? They had no prior feats to suggest that they were strong at all.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Thats off topic. Were talking about Itachi vs Sound 4. Read OP


It isn't off topic because it shows how lolworthy non top tier genjutsu users are to Itachi. Since Itachi's genjutsu defense is being questioned it is perfectly relevant.




> I feel like I'm going over the same points again and again lmao Just because Shika broke the genjutsu (over time) doesn't automatically give Itachi the same feat.


-Shikamaru never even faced genjutsu before. He was dealing with that on the fly, and deduced a weakness (the only reason he needed "time" was because he got caught before knowing she used genjutsu). As kurenai showed all genjutsu users know a way to quickly break illusions given they can. Itachi is one of the best in the manga, yet he won't be able to chakra control break, or pain break his way out of weak ass Tayuya's illusion?

Also by your logic, Sasuke can blitz anyone not named Diedara because no one else has a feat of dodging his shushin.





> Proof ?


What do you need proof of?
A.) The fact that Itachi is scaled to be dozens of times faster than the Sound 4?
or 
B.) An object that can travel dozens of machspeeds faster than something else can react to, can blitz said object?





> Proof ?


The S4 are at best chunin level and given portrayal/Feats are chunin level speed (somewhere in the low supersonic) at best. Itachi is a high high tier, with speed greater than Hebi Sasuke, and combat speed able to outmove Base Bee and spar with KCM Naruto. As such his speed/reaction times are much greater and scaled to be hypersonic.

In case you didn't know
Hypersonic > Supersonic.

this is why all the Jonin at the CE exam (and the special jonin) were able to blitz up and stop Neji in an instant.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> How do we know how strong those Uchiha's were ?  They had no prior feats to suggest that they were strong at all.



They were members of the Uchiha Police Force and possessed the 3 tomoe Sharingan so they had to have been reasonably strong. 

Probably stronger than the two jōnin who pushed the Sound Four to their limits.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> It isn't off topic because it shows how lolworthy non top tier genjutsu users are to Itachi. Since Itachi's genjutsu defense is being questioned it is perfectly relevant.



LOL'd

Tayuya actually is an expert in the area, with a 5 in DB as well...




Dr. White said:


> -Shikamaru never even faced genjutsu before. He was dealing with that on the fly, and deduced a weakness (the only reason he needed "time" was because he got caught before knowing she used genjutsu).



Because he's top 5 in series in intelligence category.




Dr. White said:


> As kurenai showed all genjutsu users know a way to quickly break illusions given they can. ?



Still gives time for an arrow to the face with chakra guided accuracy that re-directs itself when necessary. 



Dr. White said:


> What do you need proof of?



Your absurd claims 




Dr. White said:


> Base Bee and spar with KCM Naruto.



Worse description of a real 'feat' in the series. A chatting KCM Naruto in a light sparring match, and Itachi running from Base bee's sword dance 

LOL'd


----------



## Skilatry (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> How do we know how strong those Uchiha's were ? They had no prior feats to suggest that they were strong at all.



They were 3 tomoe sharingan wielding, Jonin, Uchiha Policemen. The Sound 4 were scared of 2 tired special Jonin. The outcome is extremely obvious.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 7, 2014)

*Genjutsu* is restricted.

Maybe Tayuya has some interest in fluting a funeral song before gets soloed in 3 seconds then it's fine, or this's just a spite thread.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder for how long will this kid be able to make a mockery of himself before it is revealed that he is someones dupe or gets banned because of shit arguments.



JuicyG said:


> How do we know how strong those Uchiha's were ? They had no prior feats to suggest that they were strong at all.





Thunder said:


> They were members of the Uchiha Police Force and possessed the 3 tomoe Sharingan so they had to have been reasonably strong.
> 
> Probably stronger than the two jōnin who pushed the Sound Four to their limits.



Ninja'd me to it.

If Itachi can get the drop on B twice in a fight and effortlessly dodge his attempt @ blindsiding him, that alone is an indicatior that his body speed and reactions far exceed sound 4's, who were going toe to toe with part 1 rookies. Unless you think sound 4 have comparable speed to B, who was holding his own against team taka in base, then its no brainer that Itachi  taijutsu blitzes sound 4 and kills them before they even have a chance to know what hit em.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> *Genjutsu* is restricted.
> 
> Maybe Tayuya has some interest in fluting a funeral song before gets soloed in 3 seconds then it's fine, or this's just a spite thread.




LOL'd

Genjutsu was restricted for Itachi. Not a spite thread at all. Is that the best you got ? 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> If Itachi can get the drop on B twice in a fight and effortlessly dodge his attempt @ blindsiding him, that alone is an indicatior that his body speed and reactions far exceed sound 4's



That was a 1 v1 battle not a 4 v1 dealing with sound genjutsu and arrows


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> LOL'd
> 
> That was a 1 v1 battle not a 4 v1 dealing with sound genjutsu and arrows


It was a 2v1, actually Itachi dodged B when he was preoccupied with Naruto.  But I wouldn't expect you know that given you don't read the manga.


Arrows that Neji could react to.

Itachi'd laugh Tayuya's genjutsu off. Not like she will have a shot @ using it before Itachi kills her.

So you are arguing that sound 4 could take on Sasuke, Juugo and Suigetsu @ the same time.

Interesting.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> It was a 2v1




Uh Oh...still not 4 v1. And dodging is not winning 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> But I wouldn't expect you know that given you don't read the manga.



Your insults are SO hurtful 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Arrows that Neji could react to.



That almost killed him lmao 

And he has the Byukagon unlike Itachi. Itachi wont see the shot coming



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi'd laugh Tayuya's genjutsu off.



Scans of Itachi breaking sound genjutsu please


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

Scans on Tayuya casting genjutsu on anyone other than Shikamaru?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Scans on Tayuya casting genjutsu on anyone other than Shikamaru?








And _this _is what it has come down too....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Uh Oh...still not 4 v1. And dodging is not winning


Capability of doging is a way to winning 



> That almost killed him lmao


Almost is the key.



> And he has the Byukagon unlike Itachi. Itachi wont see the shot coming


And he was a fucking genin. 

Itachi reacted to attacks he couldn't see before.




> Scans of Itachi breaking sound genjutsu please


Read Kabuto fight. He broke the sage powered version.

But I reckon a genjutsu that Shikamaru was able to break wouldn't be able to cause problems on Itachi.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> And _this _is what it has come down too....



No I'm showing you how stupid your logic is. You said show a panel of Itachi reversing a sound genjutsu. I told you to give me a panel of Tayuya catching someone other than Shikamaru in one. What's the problem?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Capability of doging is a way to winning



Dodging chakra guided arrows....hmm doesnt happen with Itachi fighting 3 others and a sound genjutsu off 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Almost is the key.



More than what Itachi could do in the same situation 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi reacted to attacks he couldn't see before.



Scans of Itachi reacting to chakra guided attacks from range while fighting other shinobi 






Grimmjowsensei said:


> But I reckon a genjutsu that Shikamaru was able to break wouldn't be able to cause problems on Itachi.




Just because Shika has this feat doesnt automatically give Itachi the same feat


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> No I'm showing you how stupid your logic is. You said show a panel of Itachi reversing a sound genjutsu. I told you to give me a panel of Tayuya catching someone other than Shikamaru in one. What's the problem?




The problem is Itachi has_ never_ reversed a sound genjutsu and Tayuya _has_ caught someone in it. Itachi never held a single feat, at least Tayuya has one


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 7, 2014)

If the sound 4 could beat Itachi wouldn't Orochimaru have sent them after Itachi in the first place


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> If the sound 4 could beat Itachi wouldn't Orochimaru have sent them after Itachi in the first place




Good point

This is MS-less Itachi w/out genjutsu. He's gimped because the sound 4 are weak. But in this instance they have the abilities to kill Itachi...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Dodging chakra guided arrows....hmm doesnt happen with Itachi fighting 3 others and a sound genjutsu off


Dodging B while fighting KCM Naruto is a better feat. Why do you ask me to show you an inferior one ? 



> More than what Itachi could do in the same situation



Do you believe genin Neji is stronger than Itachi ? You are more retarded than I thought 



> Scans of Itachi reacting to chakra guided attacks from range while fighting other shinobi



So your argument is that, anyone who didn't react to a chakra guided attack from range while fighting other shinobi will be killed by Kidoumaru ? 
Doesn't that include people like Minato, Nagato, Madara etc ? 



> Just because Shika has this feat doesnt automatically give Itachi the same feat



Yes it does, considering Itachi is a much higher level nin and has better grasp and knowledge about genjutsu.

You can't grant Itachi's feats to shikamaru however. Doesn't work that way.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dodging B while fighting KCM Naruto is a better feat



That was one instance in Itachi's Edo form. Because 4 v 1 with genjutsu and guided arrows to work against is more than light sparring while chatting and running from bee




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Do you believe genin Neji is stronger than Itachi ?



Quote me where I stated this ? 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> So your argument is that, anyone who didn't react to a chakra guided attack from range while fighting other shinobi will be killed by Kidoumaru ?



Not anyone, were talking about Itachi  




Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yes it does, considering Itachi is a much higher level nin and has better grasp and knowledge about genjutsu.



One person's feat doesn't give another the same feat unless fanfic


----------



## Bonly (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Itachi blitzes and does what exactly.



He can kill them.



> Its 4 v1 and the opposing team has genjutsu, strength, ranged powerful attacks and Curse seals.
> 
> The flute's sound genjutsu has a long range active, so it can be very effective from the start.



You restricted Genjutsu though.



> The wanking has to stop, its making the Battle Dome look bad just because people refuse to go against their 'fav' character.



It's not wanking, at least not in this case, it just seems to be hating on your part honestly.



> This is full knowledge for both sides, and 30 meters isnt very close, over 100 feet in fact.



A human in the real world ran 100 meters in about 9. something seconds. These ninja's are laughably faster then any human in the real world, 30 meters may not be close but it isn't gonna take long to cross with a Shunshin. 



> Tayuya takes the back an immediately starts playing her Demonic Flute to at least hinder some of Itachi's attacks and movements. She also release the 3 Doki's that will help keep Itachi on his toes.



Her three Doki's couldn't catch Shika really and the ghost that came out their mouths barely managed to get him. Itachi is very faster then Part one Shika, it doesn't seem likely that her Doki's are gonna keep him on his toes really.



> Jirobo sports high stamina and strength along with an earth release elemtental jutsu's that can either protect the Sound 4 from long ranged attacks like Katon from Itachi and along with Sakon/Ukon can help deal with him in CQC



It's nice that he has lots of strength but he lacks a speed to make great use of it. 



> Kidomaru activates CS2 and starts shotting with his 100% arrows for kill shots while Jirobo/Sakon&Ukon attacks with CQC.



A weak, tired, and beat up to hell Neji was able to react to the arrow. Chances are the arrow isn't gonna hit Itachi and if Sakon+Ukon+Jirobo are attacking then Kido might not go for an arrow as it won't be 100 percent safe even if he can control it.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Bonly said:


> He can kill them.



I beg to differ



Bonly said:


> You restricted Genjutsu though.



Just for Itachi. Maybe I should make the more clear since your the second to try and get me on that 




Bonly said:


> It's not wanking, at least not in this case, it just *seems *to be hating on your part honestly.



'Seems' is a word to remember. Im trying to debate, yet I'm catching all the name callings, whose 'hating' now ?



Bonly said:


> A human in the real world ran 100 meters in about 9. something seconds.



Usain Bolt



Bonly said:


> These ninja's are laughably faster then any human in the real world, 30 meters may not be close but it isn't gonna take long to cross with a Shunshin.



Right and the sound 4 are ninjas as well. And theres 4 of them with knowledge and I explained several times already how they kill Itachi




Bonly said:


> Her three Doki's couldn't catch Shika really and the ghost that came out their mouths barely managed to get him. Itachi is very faster then Part one Shika, it doesn't seem likely that her Doki's are gonna keep him on his toes really.



Its 4 v 1 not 1 v1 though. Makes a difference when attacked from different angles at different ranges from different attack types





Bonly said:


> A weak, tired, and beat up to hell Neji was able to react to the arrow.



Who has Byukagon+ Kaiten and was fighting 1 v 1. Not 4 v 1



Bonly said:


> Chances are the arrow isn't gonna hit Itachi and if Sakon+Ukon+Jirobo are attacking then Kido might not go for an arrow as it won't be 100 percent safe even if he can control it.



Chakra guided at 110% accuracy...it'll hit.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> That was one instance in Itachi's Edo form.


Evidence that Edo Itachi is faster ? 



> Because 4 v 1 with genjutsu and guided arrows to work against is more than light sparring while chatting and running from bee


It doesn't change the fact that Itachi has the body speed to fight Naruto and react to B.

What can sound 4 hope to accomplish against a guy like that ?



> Quote me where I stated this ?


In your above post.



> Not anyone, were talking about Itachi


Concession accepted.



> One person's feat doesn't give another the same feat unless fanfic



If you don't have a rebuttal, concession accepted.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Evidence that Edo Itachi is faster ?



I was just stating the obvious. But at least he didnt have to worry about getting tired



Grimmjowsensei said:


> It doesn't change the fact that Itachi has the body speed to fight Naruto and react to B.



Thats not a fact. KCM Naruto > Itachi in speed 




Grimmjowsensei said:


> What can sound 4 hope to accomplish against a guy like that ?



Umm...Kill him with tactical strategies


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I was just stating the obvious. But at least he didnt have to worry about getting tired


So you have no proof that Edo Itachi is faster than living Itachi ? 
Alright.



> Thats not a fact. KCM Naruto > Itachi in speed


Not unless he is using his shunshin no.  But what does it have anything to do with Sound 4 anyway. Do you think they have comparable speed to KCM Naruto ? 



> Umm...Kill him with tactical strategies



What if Itachi kills them with sheer speed and a slash of his dick before they kill him with "tactical strategies" ?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So you have no proof that Edo Itachi is faster than living Itachi ?
> Alright.



LOL'd

I wasn't trying to even say that...but ok 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Not unless he is using his shunshin no.  But what does it have anything to do with Sound 4 anyway. Do you think they have comparable speed to KCM Naruto ?



Your the one using KCM Naruto and Bee as feats for Itachi, not me man

( I can tell your getting desperate lol)




Grimmjowsensei said:


> What if Itachi kills them with sheer speed and a slash of his dick before they kill him with "tactical strategies" ?




Because it wont happen with full knowledge at 30 meters.  

Earth wall/ Barrier, Sound Genjutsu gets off, Arrow to the face


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> The problem is Itachi has_ never_ reversed a sound genjutsu and Tayuya _has_ caught someone in it. Itachi never held a single feat, at least Tayuya has one



Yes he did. He got Sasuke out of a Mugen Onsa much more powerful than Tayuya's. Not to mention that every shinobi has 2 ways of dealing with genjutsu which are: chakra control, and Pain. Seeing as Itachi is a genjutsu master, who easily dispatches Jounin specialist with their own jutsu, it's safe to say he would perform much better than shikamaru in the same situation.

You just don't like to be objective but it's cool. Troll on.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Yes he did. He got Sasuke out of a Mugen Onsa much more powerful than Tayuya's.




Same technique Tayuya used and it wasnt Itachi who was caught
[2]



Dr. White said:


> Not to mention that every shinobi has 2 ways of dealing with genjutsu which are: chakra control, and Pain. Seeing as Itachi is a genjutsu master, who easily dispatches Jounin specialist with their own jutsu, it's safe to say he would perform much better than shikamaru in the same situation.



Although its still assumptions, it at least stuns Itachi momentary for an arrows to be launched or for Jirobo to knock him down. 



Dr. White said:


> You just don't like to be objective but it's cool. Troll on.




Oh I'm being very objective, and debating each and every point. If that means Im a troll then so be it


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Same technique Tayuya used and it wasnt Itachi who was caught
> [2]


Kabuto was a perfect Sage like Naruto was. On top of that he had Juugo's cell which are like Nature panels for the Natural energy. Perfect SM/Juugo >> Perfect Sage Mode > Imperfect Sage Mode > CS2. 

Itachi and Sasuke both got caught...Can you read bro?




> Although its still assumptions, it at least stuns Itachi momentary for an arrows to be launched or for Jirobo to knock him down.


They aren't assumptions. They are manga fact. Every ninja has access to those 2 methods. Itachi is a top tier genjutsu user/chakra controller. Even if you don't think he is smart enough to think of the Pain method by himself, he has canonically watched Kurenai escape that way.

You're assuming that they can react to Itachi's initial blitz long enough to coordinate attacks against him. I don't think you're understanding that the S4 can't even comprehend his hand signal speed, let alone his movement speed. That isn't even taking into account genjutsu and bushin trickery.

This is like Pitou vs 200th Floor Fighters in HxH.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Kabuto was a perfect Sage like Naruto was. On top of that he had Juugo's cell which are like Nature panels for the Natural energy. Perfect SM/Juugo >> Perfect Sage Mode > Imperfect Sage Mode > CS2.




No proof that the genjutsu was any stronger due to being a sage..unless you have scans. It was the same techinque used. Nothing has ever explicitly said that Kabuto's was more powerful version. And even then they still were caught in it



Dr. White said:


> Itachi is a top tier genjutsu user/chakra controller. Even if you don't think he is smart enough to think of the Pain method by himself, he has canonically watched Kurenai escape that way.



Thats good an all, except I never said the genjutsu would end Itachi. Its just means of opening him up to an easy kill with arrows



Dr. White said:


> You're assuming that they can react to Itachi's initial blitz long enough to coordinate attacks against him. I don't think you're understanding that the S4 can't even comprehend his hand signal speed, let alone his movement speed. That isn't even taking into account genjutsu and bushin trickery..



And your assuming that they can't handle the blitz. The sounds 4 can disperse at the beginning of the fight with Tayuya sending off her genjutsu, and Kidomaru using the arrows. Jirobo can help protect with earth barrier and walls while Sakon/Ukon simply die by buying extra seconds to execute those moves

Simple.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 7, 2014)

> JuicyG said:
> 
> 
> > No proof that the genjutsu was any stronger due to being a sage..unless you have scans. It was the same techinque used. Nothing has ever explicitly said that Kabuto's was more powerful version. And even then they still were caught in it
> ...


----------



## Ersa (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG is Hussain's son.

OT; Itachi rapes.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> No proof that the genjutsu was any stronger due to being a sage..unless you have scans. It was the same techinque used. Nothing has ever explicitly said that Kabuto's was more powerful version. And even then they still were caught in it



Senjutsu enhances taijutsu, ninjutsu, and genjutsu according to Fukusaku. I'd take his word for it.

Kabuto was in Sennin Mōdo when Tayuya's genjutsu was cast. Why wouldn't it be boosted?


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Does it matter ?

The tayuya genjutsu will still catch Itachi...Who cares if its not from Kabuto. The only thing that needs to happen is create enough dysfunction in Itachi to kill with the first arrow from Kidomaru.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> JuicyG is Hussain's daddy
> 
> OT; Itachi gets raped.




_Fixed _


----------



## Bonly (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> I beg to differ



Why? Does he not carry kunai? If he blitz them then does he not have a chance to kill them?



> Just for Itachi. Maybe I should make the more clear since your the second to try and get me on that



All you listed was genjutsu so yeah you should clear it up a bit.



> 'Seems' is a word to remember. Im trying to debate, yet I'm catching all the name callings, *whose 'hating' now* ?



You are. 



> Usain Bolt



Glad you agree.



> Right and the sound 4 are ninjas as well. And theres 4 of them with knowledge and I explained several times already how they kill Itachi



Good for you, I can explain several times how Tenten can kill Hashirama, doesn't mean that it's likely to happen.



> Its 4 v 1 not 1 v1 though. Makes a difference when attacked from different angles at different ranges from different attack types



Itachi can make clones to help cover him so even if it's four of them, he has ways to counter attack/defend from these different range attacks.



> Who has Byukagon+ Kaiten and was fighting 1 v 1. Not 4 v 1



Glad you agree.



> Chakra guided at 110% accuracy...it'll hit.



Proof?


----------



## Ersa (Oct 7, 2014)

You're putting Sasuke Retrevial Genin opponents up against someone who tussled with Rinnegan users, Perfect Jins and S-class ninjas.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 7, 2014)

The combatants have full knowledge here. Itachi knows about Tayuya's  special sound based genjutsu so he'll probably target her first, if anything. And she  won't be able to do a thing about it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 7, 2014)

None of the Sound 4 are even as fast as Part I Sasuke, so Itachi blitzing is very much a reality here.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 7, 2014)

Well he already blitzed Base B, I'm going to go on a limb here and say none of the Sound 5 bar Kimimaro with his Juin come close to Base B.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> You're putting Sasuke Retrevial Genin opponents up against someone who tussled with Rinnegan users, Perfect Jins and S-class ninjas.




Itachi didnt fight those guys without his MS though. Totally different subject at hand...


@ The rest of ya..

I can't comment back to everyone right away, it'll take some time to deal with this all myself lol I still believe Itachi loses more times than not with out MS or genjutsu...I'll get back with ya


----------



## Ersa (Oct 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> Itachi didnt fight those guys without his MS though. Totally different subject at hand...


He doesn't need MS or genjutsu to handle Genin.

Smashing Sasuke with basic taijutsu is a good example of this or schooling three Uchiha 3 tomoe police who were at least Jounin level is also another indicator.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow@how you OBVIOUSLY wanted Itachi to lose. Okay, let's entertain this silly scenario shall we 

Speed blitz Tayuya easily. Shuriken spams the spider dude. Shadow clones Smashes Yukon & makes roast pig of the fat guy. GG


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 7, 2014)

Still got 5 & half pages outta all ya. And on top of that I still think Itachi loses


----------



## Final Jutsu (Oct 7, 2014)

Lets see..

#1  Itachi bliztes his first opponent, they are cut in half with a kunai maybe.

#2 Tries to help and runs into an exploding bunshin

#3 Gets hit in blind spot by a kunai and dies

#4 gets burnt to a crisp by a fireball

Seriously, Itachi is far above these guys even without MS.  Remove the Genjutsu restriction for the sound 4, and it could be a little interesting.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 8, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> LOL'd
> 
> I wasn't trying to even say that...but ok


Concession accepted.



> Your the one using KCM Naruto and Bee as feats for Itachi, not me man
> 
> ( I can tell your getting desperate lol)


Yes, I used them to show that Itachi is in their ball park of speed.

Now, its your turn to show me how Sound 4 are dealing with someone of Itachi's caliber, when they had trouble against part 1 genin abilities.



> Because it wont happen with full knowledge at 30 meters.


So Sai can defeat Juubi Madara with full knowledge and a moderate distance ? 
What is you reasoning ? 



> Earth wall/ Barrier, Sound Genjutsu gets off, Arrow to the face



Itachi can cover the distance and break their necks before any of that can happen.

Show me scans of Kidoumaru hitting a fast moving target with his arrow.
Show me a scan of Tayuya's genjutsu being cast under a few seconds on a shinobi higher than genin level.

Thats like saying Konohomaru can defeat Minato because rasengan is capable of hurting him.

Your retardation has reached new limits, to the extend that it isn't possible to make fun of you anymore. I feel like I should be more compassionate.



JuicyG said:


> Still got 5 & half pages outta all ya. And on top of that I still think Itachi loses



Because mods aren't doing their jobs.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2014)

Sound 4 ain't built for this is this a serious thread?

-Fireball makes everyone run for their lives but jirobo big ass get caught full on while the others get some hindering burns.

-Itachi use LOS blockage to his advantage and create a explosive bunshin having it blow up unexpectedly in sakon's and kidomaru's faces while raping a still shaky from fireball assault tayuya with kunai to the head.

-Kills a reeling sakon and kidomaru the same way he did tayuya.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

^
despite what they did in base against itachi, you're wrong. U_U


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2014)

That was kabuto channeling their abilities through some weird DNA manifestation that was not the real sound 4. Itachi could not blitz kabuto and stop the abilities from being used like he can do them here(they do not have the physical feats to keep up) and kabuto's were powered by SM anyway(it boost all the users ninjutsu).

We can only take the itachi hate so far y'all i mean c'mon...


----------



## Kai (Oct 8, 2014)

The Sound 4 went all out to defeat two Tokubetsu Jounin. Tokubetsu Jounin are Jounin level in a *single, focused area* of skill.

Itachi launches a Gokakyu and tears them all apart when they dodge.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> That was kabuto channeling their abilities through some weird DNA manifestation that was not the real sound 4. Itachi could not blitz kabuto and stop the abilities from being used like he can do them here(they do not have the physical feats to keep up) and kabuto's were powered by SM anyway(it boost all the users ninjutsu).
> 
> We can only take the itachi hate so far y'all i mean c'mon...



- They have the same abilities, but they are lacking their CS.  
- So he can blitze one, but will do against 4? 
- They have their CS that boost everything as well though. @>@

I don't see how the wank is any better though!


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 8, 2014)

Inb4lock.

Itachi speed blitzes the everlasting shit out of those brats. If he can pressure the likes of Killer Bee with his speed, and even blitz three fully grown, three-tomoe Sharingan wielding Uchiha policemen, and that too _as a child_ (and those policemen are _far, far_ faster and more reflexive than these Sound 4 turds) - there is nothing, _absolutely nothing,_ that says he can't just blitz their butts and kill them before they can say as much as 'oops'. Pitting the Sound 4 against Itachi is like pitting a bunch of little turtles against rocket fire.

Considering the fact that a three-tomoe Sharingan Sasuke alone was capable of reacting to and outclassing KN0 Naruto completely in Taijutsu, whereas a two-tomoe Sasuke was getting blitzed to bits by that same KN0 Naruto and yet was capable of fending off three of the Sound Four simultaneously, and the fact that those Uchiha policemen that Kid Itachi blitzed were portrayed as being vastly superior to Kid Sasuke in every conceivable area (including speed and reflexes) - even to the point that they, combined with the other Uchiha, were considered to be a near cataclysmic threat to the Konoha leadership (which included Sarutobi) - absolutely ensures that the Sound Four are not coming out _alive._

By the way, the Sound 4 needed to activate the second stages of their Cursed Seals just in order to defeat the likes of Genma and Raidou, nearly exhausting themselves doing so. Anyone who seriously thinks they even stand a chance against Itachi after this is either trolling for sure, or seriously needs to have his or her head examined. Seriously.

It doesn't matter if the Sound 4's techniques worked against Itachi when Kabuto used them. Kabuto is _not_ the same as the Sound 4, even if he has the same abilities as them. _It's like how Part I Naruto isn't the same as Minato, even if they can both use Rasengan and Kage Bunshin_. Or do you guys believe Part I Naruto could react to the Fourth Raikage?

Or do you morons believe the Sound 4 can avoid individual Susano'o arrows, too?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - They have the same abilities, but they are lacking their CS.


Kabuto's manifestations(i'm not even gonna call them "they" because those are not the real sound four) have never been stated or implied to have those so it's not detrimental to them. Being jacked up on orochimaru's chakra and senjutsu chakra is levels beyond that anyway. They are the same abilities but they got more power behind them.




> - So he can blitze one, but will do against 4?


No he can blitz all of them relying on their own speed attributes but cannot blitz kabuto who has their power source attached to him. That's the only way their moves got used in such a high level fight they would have been fodderized trying to do that to itachi/sasuke themselves c'mon now.



> - They have their CS that boost everything as well though. @>@


Won't get the chance to use them with their necks busted wipe open and kunai's jammed through their skull and eyes.



> I don't see how the wank is any better though!


If people are being terrible don't tag along and be terrible with them lol.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah lol. This thread has gone on way too long.

Let me put it in a perspective JuciyJ can understand.

Kimimaro effortlessly blitzed all of the sound 4 at once and one shotted each of them.

End of Part 1 CS2 Sasuke is roughly on par with Kimimaro

Itachi fought Hebi Sasuke, who's multiple times stronger than Pre TS Sasuke, to a standstill with Taijutsu and Ninjutsu alone, this is also while he was sick and dying

Itachi then gets resurrected to full power, and is able to keep up with the likes of B and KCM Naruto. 2 people who are far and away superior to Hebi Sasuke in speed.

In short, Itachi blitzes and one shots. This isn't wank. It's just common knowledge


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 8, 2014)

itachi fuckin destroys the sound 4 wtf am i reading   



shyt get more ridiculous everyday b wouldn't be surprised if i see a itachi vs konohamaru thread next, it beats me how people can hate a character that died hundreds of chapters ago, it's like itachi dead ass scarred the haters by soloing there fav character


----------



## Amol (Oct 9, 2014)

Itachi blitzes and one shotts them , and I don't care about restrictions.
Any version of Itachi is stronger than them.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 9, 2014)

No MS and genjutsu are necessary restrictions for Itachi however Base Itachi is still Low Kage level on the same level as Post Wind Training Naruto, Immortals Arc Kakashi, Beginning of Part 2 Sasuke, etc. There are definitely members he could outright blitz like Jirobou with his 2 tier speed. So I think the only way to make it fair is to take away the sharingan entirely and give Itachi no knowledge as well as making him IC. Sharinganless Itachi without genjutsu is definitely no longer kage level in anyway and is probably moreso around high jounin Asuma level. So if all four of them can barely take down two jounin then I do not think it is unreasonable for them to take down just 1 stronger jounin but with advantages like knowledge on their side as well as the ability to act OOC through their bloodlust.

Making the location a forest would help too. Change this up and I think you have real room for debate.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 9, 2014)

^ no. Itachi throws four kunais ending he match


----------



## trance (Oct 9, 2014)

Two Jonin _vastly_ below Itachi's level gave the Sound Four enough of a struggle for them to have to use their Cursed Seals and even then, they didn't come out completely unscathed. 

In this scenario, Itachi blitzes Tayuya and snaps her neck. Kidomaru was canonically outclassed easily by pre-TS Neji in CQC. Itachi makes said version of Neji look like an utter joke in CQC. Jirobo and Sakon/Ukon are casually danced around and humiliated. 

This is like putting four fifth-graders up against a well versed, professional mixed martial artist.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 9, 2014)

Bkprince33 said:


> itachi fuckin destroys the sound 4 wtf am i reading
> 
> 
> 
> shyt get more ridiculous everyday b wouldn't be surprised if i see a itachi vs konohamaru thread next, it beats me how people can hate a character that died hundreds of chapters ago, it's like itachi dead ass scarred the haters by soloing there fav character



Itachi > his fave.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 9, 2014)

There is NO room of argument. Sharinganless Itachi will still blitz the shit out of these jokers with Taijutsu only who're struggling with some Chunins, intel or not.

Like, where's the super speed feats for these fodders compared to a Tier 5 speedster?


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi > his fave.





you could tie one arm around itachi back and he still soloes them in under a minute 




funny how all the current itachi threads have been made by people who don't like itachi


could there be a connection


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 9, 2014)

saikyou said:


> ^ no. Itachi throws four kunais ending he match


I know Itachi is like this fallen idol to some of you but try to use common sense with posting. 




Trance said:


> Two Jonin _vastly_ below Itachi's level gave the Sound Four enough of a struggle for them to have to use their Cursed Seals and even then, they didn't come out completely unscathed.
> 
> In this scenario, Itachi blitzes Tayuya and snaps her neck. Kidomaru was canonically outclassed easily by pre-TS Neji in CQC. Itachi makes said version of Neji look like an utter joke in CQC. Jirobo and Sakon/Ukon are casually danced around and humiliated.
> 
> This is like putting four fifth-graders up against a well versed, professional mixed martial artist.


I don't know if you are referring to my post... but if you are I will respond. If not then never mind you can just ignore this

I can't recall but wasn't one of them Genma who was holding his own against Kabuto who was Kakashi's equal who was holding his own with Itachi? Part 1 is usually pretty hazy for me but if that is correct and they put down Genma and I think Raidou (again hazy for me but was he not guarding Sandaime Hokage?) it doesn't seem ridiculous at all that they could fight a sharingan-less, genjutsu-less Itachi.

Rather not respond to anymore until I know you were actually referring to MY scenario and not just the OP's like I suspect you were. And if so, then again nevermind just ignore my post.



Legendary Itachi said:


> There is NO room of argument. Sharinganless Itachi will still blitz the shit out of these jokers with Taijutsu only who're struggling with some Chunins, intel or not.
> 
> Like, where's the super speed feats for these fodders compared to a Tier 5 speedster?



Sure there is. And it isn't a hard case to make. Sharinganless Itachi is maybe high jounin level. 4 mid-high chuunin levels can definitely take down just one high jounin (again maybe high). Sound 4 up against Asuma is not impossible to debate and a sharinganless/genjutsu less Itachi is on a similar level. Use common sense here. If Itachi is IC, he likely will not try to "blitz" as in most fights he tends to wait for the opponent  to make the first move. My scenario also opts for a forest where LoS is immediately eliminated for Itachi and with no sharingan for sight. With their full knowledge, they will instantly retreat and get out of harm's way from the start while Itachi observes. So this blitz taijutsu fantasy just wouldn't happen under my scenario because Itachi is not bloodlusted and I changed the location. As well as stripping Itachi of full knowledge. The blitzing scenario could maybe happen if I didn't change these things and that is why I did. To give them a more realistic chance.

Keep in mind it is worth noting old Hiruzen has a DB speed stat of 3. Same tier as Kido/Tayuya I believe and slower than Sakon. However I doubt any sane human being is gonna say Maito Gai or Itachi can take a kunai and just blitz and decapitate him. And they are enhanced in their CS1/CS2 forms so I think they should be alright from an intial blitz regardless.


----------



## Kai (Oct 9, 2014)

The Sound 4 went all out to defeat two Tokubetsu Jounin. A case can be made if they can defeat a solid Jounin level, like Kurenai for example.

They're not defeating an Elite Jounin level like Asuma, where you say Sharinganless Itachi lies.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Oct 9, 2014)

I had always put Asuma at a level that is not quite an Elite Jounin like part 1 Kakashi but definitely higher than mid Jounin. Hence the High Jounin comment since that seems in between but don't think it matters much.

Those two Special jounins were guardians of the Hokage right? I would presume that they are fairly strong from that fact alone. Special jounin specialize in a certain area and considering they are bodyguards, combat would likely be their area of expertise. Combat wise those two are very well jounin level. So taking down two shinobi who combat wise are jounin level (Hokage bodyguards) is a good case to be able to take out a high jounin. Asuma could definitely lose to them depending on the circumstances. Also worth noting that in my scenario the group is given a forest to work with a 30 meters distance as well as full knowledge. They really didn't have all of that against Genma and Raidou.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 9, 2014)

Itachi crosses 30 meters before they can even react.


----------

